# Turtle playpen



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 20, 2020)

Tank loves his playpen! He runs around in circles and is more curious than george!


----------



## newCH (Jun 20, 2020)

I have something similar that I use for Sheldon when he needs to be indoors.
It works out real well for him. I call it his apartment. Nice when they can run about without getting into mischief !


----------



## Tom (Jun 20, 2020)

While this is certainly better than loose on the floor, why not just make the enclosure large enough to meet his exercise needs?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> While this is certainly better than loose on the floor, why not just make the enclosure large enough to meet his exercise needs?


Because that cost money and the money doesn’t come out of a snap of a finger. It will happen when I am able to provide the best lumber and dimensions for my room for him. My turtle will get luxury not making something to wing it


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2020)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> Because that cost money and the money doesn’t come out of a snap of a finger. It will happen when I am able to provide the best lumber and dimensions for my room for him. My turtle will get luxury not making something to wing it


Lumber is not expensive. The money spent on that playpen could have bought the lumber you needed. Further, isn't the cost of housing an animal something to be figured out before making the decision to bring an animal into your life and taking responsibility for its well being? If you can't afford a couple of sheets of plywood and some 2x4s, how will you afford vet care if it should be needed?


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> Lumber is not expensive. The money spent on that playpen could have bought the lumber you needed. Further, isn't the cost of housing an animal something to be figured out before making the decision to bring an animal into your life and taking responsibility for its well being? If you can't afford a couple of sheets of plywood and some 2x4s, how will you afford vet care if it should be needed?


The lumber you need for your tortoise enclosure to not get moldy is pricey. What im saying is I cant snap my finger and make a beautiful safe enclosure for him right away. Just like most parents can’t snap their finger to put their kids in private or amazing colleges... lets use logic here 

hence, most parents will achieve putting their kids in a great school.. but not in the snap of a finger. Same goes for a tortoise enclosure! The proper research and materials is essential. 

for your information..... the playpen cost cheaper than a hamburger meal at mcdonalds. Probably not the same for lumber to make an enclosure safe and effective


----------



## The Tortoise Tree (Jun 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> Lumber is not expensive. The money spent on that playpen could have bought the lumber you needed. Further, isn't the cost of housing an animal something to be figured out before making the decision to bring an animal into your life and taking responsibility for its well being? If you can't afford a couple of sheets of plywood and some 2x4s, how will you afford vet care if it should be needed?


Definitely I spent 30$ on all of the wood for my tortoise table


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> Lumber is not expensive. The money spent on that playpen could have bought the lumber you needed. Further, isn't the cost of housing an animal something to be figured out before making the decision to bring an animal into your life and taking responsibility for its well being? If you can't afford a couple of sheets of plywood and some 2x4s, how will you afford vet care if it should be needed?


Not to mention, my tortoise is going to have built in shelves under his table. So before you rant about stuff don’t just say things to make yourself look good on here to be “reputable” for your fans. That is going to cost extra, and the table Im building is going to have a lot of access to different areas for him.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 21, 2020)

The Tortoise Tree said:


> Definitely I spent 30$ on all of the wood for my tortoise table


A single sheet at home depot is about 25-30 bucks for a single sheet and depending on how big/ wide your making your table more sheets are needed


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 21, 2020)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> A single sheet at home depot is about 25-30 bucks for a single sheet and depending on how big/ wide your making your table more sheets are needed


Not to mention, to limit mold production a special lumber place is required and thats where the pricing comes into play. Not all home depot/ lowes carries the wood sheets needed for a safe tort table


----------



## The Tortoise Tree (Jun 21, 2020)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> A single sheet at home depot is about 25-30 bucks for a single sheet and depending on how big/ wide your making your table more sheets are needed


Then... Guess I buy cheap wood?


----------



## Tom (Jun 21, 2020)

Taylorlynn48 said:


> A single sheet at home depot is about 25-30 bucks for a single sheet and depending on how big/ wide your making your table more sheets are needed


I just bought 5 sheets of plywood from Home Depot 2 days ago for a new tortoise night box I'm making. They were $16.93 each. Just checked the receipt to verify. 2x4s are now up to $3.48 each, and you'd need a few of those too.

Mold resistant wood? Are you taking about pressure treated lumber? I wouldn't use that for an indoor table, and its not necessary either.

No need for insults. Nobody is ranting or showing off for fans here. Just trying to understand why you'd want to spend time and money on a playpen for the floor, rather than just building a good enclosure so a playpen wouldn't be necessary. Also trying to get you to understand that materials for a tortoise table don't cost that much and you don't need special wood for it.


----------



## newCH (Jun 21, 2020)

Personally, I don't want wood, it just rots with any moisture. And South Florida has a lot of moisture. 
Maybe a large plastic tub would provide an alternative space for exercise. Maybe catch a sale in the store &
doesn't require tools, etc.


----------



## The Tortoise Tree (Jun 21, 2020)

newCH said:


> Personally, I don't want wood, it just rots with any moisture. And South Florida has a lot of moisture.
> Maybe a large plastic tub would provide an alternative space for exercise. Maybe catch a sale in the store &
> doesn't require tools, etc.


I mean, that works to


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> I just bought 5 sheets of plywood from Home Depot 2 days ago for a new tortoise night box I'm making. They were $16.93 each. Just checked the receipt to verify. 2x4s are now up to $3.48 each, and you'd need a few of those too.
> 
> Mold resistant wood? Are you taking about pressure treated lumber? I wouldn't use that for an indoor table, and its not necessary either.
> 
> No need for insults. Nobody is ranting or showing off for fans here. Just trying to understand why you'd want to spend time and money on a playpen for the floor, rather than just building a good enclosure so a playpen wouldn't be necessary. Also trying to get you to understand that materials for a tortoise table don't cost that much and you don't need special wood for it.


The playpen is for outback and indoors so I can see him next to my bed and I know where he is at all times rather eating random stuff on the floor, or outback.


----------



## TaylorTortoise (Jun 21, 2020)

Tom said:


> I just bought 5 sheets of plywood from Home Depot 2 days ago for a new tortoise night box I'm making. They were $16.93 each. Just checked the receipt to verify. 2x4s are now up to $3.48 each, and you'd need a few of those too.
> 
> Mold resistant wood? Are you taking about pressure treated lumber? I wouldn't use that for an indoor table, and its not necessary either.
> 
> No need for insults. Nobody is ranting or showing off for fans here. Just trying to understand why you'd want to spend time and money on a playpen for the floor, rather than just building a good enclosure so a playpen wouldn't be necessary. Also trying to get you to understand that materials for a tortoise table don't cost that much and you don't need special wood for it.


Yes pressure treated wood for indoor enclosure. Im from the Philadelphia area.


----------



## Oxalis (Jun 29, 2020)

newCH said:


> Personally, I don't want wood, it just rots with any moisture. And South Florida has a lot of moisture.
> Maybe a large plastic tub would provide an alternative space for exercise. Maybe catch a sale in the store &
> doesn't require tools, etc.


I coated our wooden indoor enclosure with Pond Armor (epoxy), which is pricey, but it has definitely been worth the cost so far. It is safe for animals. I have been able to actually pour water right into the enclosure with no leaks!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Jul 1, 2020)

I have several tort tables in my house and they are all made from wood using a shower curtain liner to protect the wood. They are now 15 years old...and no rotten wood.


----------



## ArmadilloPup (Jul 1, 2020)

My old cavy has that playpen and hangs out in it for 12 hours 5x a week. When I bought it, it was only 10$ on Amazon, so I didn’t expect it to actually be big enough. I was really surprised. I’ve used it once or twice with my tort during clean ups and he doesn’t realize the mesh is a barrier ?


----------

